

Show HN: fancyfocus – a JavaScript library that animates your focus rings - Sidnicious
https://sidnicious.github.io/fancyfocus/

======
abhiin1947
There are errors when I try to resize the textarea or scroll it. A great
attempt, thanks!

------
krisdol
I see two very small iframes with identical elements (firefox).

------
kolev
No Firefox, no thanks!

~~~
Sidnicious
Firefox doesn't support the standard focusin and focusout events. There's an
open bug:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687787](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687787)

I made this for a native WebKit project I'm working on so Firefox support
wasn't a priority, but it hopefully wouldn't be too hard to add. I'll look
into it later if I have a chance. Or, pull requests are welcome!

~~~
kolev
Sorry, I though it was an oversight! Thanks!

------
DrinkWater
no firefox support

